# Maybe a dump question



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

Are you guys just plowing in the neighborhood for money or are you traveling to? My real question is how are you moving your atv's? Are you throwing them on the back of the truck? does it fit? I'm thinking of getting in the biz part time and was thinking going the atv route. Been wanting a atv. The more I look at the atv forum the more excited I get!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

With my ATV I just plow at my house in areas that I can't fit my truck's 8' plow. But a 60" plow won't fit in the back a a truck.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

mercer_me;871495 said:


> With my ATV I just plow at my house in areas that I can't fit my truck's 8' plow. But a 60" plow won't fit in the back a a truck.


it will fit if you back it in and let the blade hang out the back


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

yeah I only have a 48" clearance on my wheelwell. plus I'm not sure about getting ramps out and loading and unloading an atv every time.
I have a silverrodo and a myer e47 plow and pump, real old I ripped it off a 88 suberban. I can't find the mount for my truck. It's a 96. A new one is $600 bucks! I don't want to invest that much. My truck my take a sh#t on me then I got this mount on it.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a sidewalk guy. Have it on a snowmobile trailer. new set up for the season. Thinking this should work well.


----------

